# paintok



## revill1982 (Oct 18, 2010)

have decided to make my mountain out of shaped polystyrene but 2 questions
1 once i have put it together what type of paint can i safely use
2 as i dont really want the polystryene effect to show i was wondering if there was any way of covereing the structure with a sort of ...gunk or clay like substance something i could juts smear on and let set to give a more authentic look sort of like a resin or i dont know. hence asking the question really

thanks in advance 
danny


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I used regular latex paint for my foam back drop,let it dry for a week and filled the tank..
that was a year and a half ago,no problems...


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

a good covering to get rid of the foam look is a grout mixture.... it works really well! and if done right it can be amazing looking!


----------



## revill1982 (Oct 18, 2010)

is that any kind of grout or one type in particular
and same question for the paint
thanks for your replys

danny


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

As long as it is a water based latex and allowed several days to dry,then fill tank and let set for a few days then empty to flush any residues out.You could mix grout or #30 sandblasting sand with the paint for some texture,but the rough surfaces would be hard to clean in case of an algae attack.... .02


----------



## revill1982 (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the idea of mixing sand with the paint as for algae i dont mind that on the ornament i think it will improve the look of it


----------



## allin121 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello,

I've searched the RPF and have seen the various threads about the base color of the Falcon being a mix of colors, but not having an airbrush setup, I'm looking for a basic off white or something that is close enough in a model paint spray can. I'm working on a Fine Molds 1/144 Falcon kit and have dremeled the damage to the hull and various other locations, and am working on mods so I can possibly light the kit. I'll be dirtying it up, but need to find the paint so I can get going on the weathering. Any ideas on a rattle can color that would work the best for the ol' Falcon color?

I saw a camouflage grey mentioned, but picked up a can and it seems too "tan", and I think I saw Insignia white (off white color) as a possible base. There aren't a lot of hobby shops near by, but I found a Hobby Haven that has the Ins. white.

Paul-Emile Borduas


----------



## hayderrr (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,
This information is very helpful to you to choosing the best.
Interior design can cater its service across the whole interior space including bathrooms, bedrooms, dining rooms, kitchens, living rooms, office rooms, stairs and much more. You can have easy access to interior decorating ideas from professional interior decorators or designers. They will provide you brochures or catalogues or just watch out for the promotional advertisements from these experts. 
They study every nook and corner of your house and will use the maximum space available for their wonderful decoration work. Above all, internet can provide you with different styles and decorating ideas and also answers many a doubts of yours.

thanks!!
_________
interior design


----------

